# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Moderatorët e informatikës

## edspace

*Që prej 5 Qershorit, 2008 nuk jam më moderator i forumit.*

Përshëndetje të gjithë shqiptarëve që frekuentojnë këtë forum. 

Kam kohë që e kam ndjekur forumin e informatikës dhe mendoj se është vërtet një nga pjesët më të mira të Forumit Shqiptar. 
Pas një pune madhështore të ILovePeja dhe BenSeven11 forumi ka kohë që nuk moderohet dhe temat e shumta po e vështirësojnë dita ditës përdorimin si nga anëtarët që kanë nevojë ashtu dhe nga ekspertët që janë të gatshëm të ndajnë njohuritë e tyre. Kjo ishte arsyeja që mendova të bëhesha moderator dhe të ndihmoj me aq sa kam mundësi për të bërë këtë forum sa më të përshtatshëm për të gjithë ata qe janë të interesuar në fushën e informatikës. 

Ja disa nga problemet që do mundohem të rregulloj. 

*- Temat nuk janë postuar në seksionin e caktuar.* 
Forumi përmban 6 seksione dhe temat duhet të hidhen në seksionin e tyre. Ju lutem vizitorëve që të lexojnë përshkrimin e çdo seksioni dhe të postojnë temën e tyre në seksionin më të përshtatshëm. 

*- Titujt janë jashtë teme* 
Tituj si "Një pyetje" ose "Ndihmë" janë shumë të thjeshtë dhe nuk tregojnë asgjë për përmbajtjen e temës. Titulli duhet të jetë i shkurtër por të përmbajë fjalë kyçe që e veçojnë tëmen tuaj nga një temë tjetër. 

Ja disa mënyra për të zgjedhur titujt. 

Nqs kompjuteri ju jep një mesazh gabimi mund të shkruani programin që po përdorni dhe përmbajtjen e gabimit. 
psh: Visual Studio -  Error 4596
Visual Studio - Could not instantiate class
MS Access - Recordset cannot be updated
Windows 95 - Cannot delete file
Operator System missing

Nqs doni të mësoni më shumë për një program mund të përdorni forumin "Si të..." ose "Pyetje për ekspertët".
psh: Si të kthej kasetat në CD
Si të pastroj fotot në Photoshop
Si të përdor FTP

Për forumin "Programuesit Shqiptarë" mund të postoni emrin e gjuhës që po përdorni dhe pastaj temën. 
psh: C++ Listat Zinxhir
C++ Bubble Sort
Ndryshimet midis JAVA dhe C++
HTML - style sheets
PHP - XML

Për forumin e Hacking/Cracking/Viruse mund të shkruani emrin e virusit, emrin e programit, metodën që po ndiqni, sistemin operativ.
psh: Access - Fjalëkalimet për VBA
Unix - chmod File permissions
Zip - Kam harruar fjalëkalimin
Symantec - trojan bo2k
Apache - skedarët htacces
Krimi elektronik


*Gjuha*
Siç e kini vënë re pothuajse të gjithë programet që përdorim janë në Anglisht. Gjithashtu edhe librat dhe materialet e shumta në internet janë në gjuhë të huaj. Shumë prej nesh kanë studjuar jashtë atdheut dhe të gjitha njohuritë e mësuara i kemi në gjuhë të huaj. Pra është më e lehtë që të përdorim një gjuhë të huaj për tu shprehur por nuk duhet të harrojmë që jemi Shqiptarë dhe po marrim pjesë në Forumin Shqiptar. Për këtë arsye u lutem të gjithë vizitorëve që të mundohen sa më shumë për të përdorur gjuhën shqipe. Ata që kanë patur mundësinë të shkollohen në gjuhën e nënës janë të lutur të shkruajnë sa më shumë materiale për të gjithë ne që kemi mangësi. Si rregull jemi të detyruar të përdorim terma në gjuhë të huaj por diskutimi duhet të jetë kryesisht në Shqip.

Gjithashtu i ftoj vizitorët që të përdorin shkronjat ë, Ë, ç, Ç kur të kenë mundësi. Kuptohet që në kompjuterat e punës apo të shkollës nuk kemi mundësi por mundohuni të modifikoni kompjuterat personal që të përdorni alfabetin e plotë Shqip. 

Unë personalisht e kam modifikuar windows që të përdor shkronjat më lart duke shtypur
alt + e = ë
alt + shift + e = Ë
alt + c = ç
alt + shift + c = Ç
Duhet pak kohë për ti mësuar gishtat por është mënyra më e lehtë. Për të bërë të njëjtin ndryshim lexoni përgjigjen time tek tema në forumin e gjuhës. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14473

Gjithashtu mundohuni që të shpreheni sa më qartë kur hapni një temë të re. Kjo ndihmon të gjithë anëtarët e tjerë që të kuptojnë problemin që keni dhe tu përgjigjen sa më saktë. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Duke filluar që sot do mundohem të ndaj të gjitha temat në seksionin përkatës. Gjithashtu do ndryshoj disa tituj që ti përmbahen temës. Asnjë temë nuk do fshihet pa ju lajmëruar. 

U premtoj që do bëj aq sa mundem për të mirëmbjatur këtë pjesë të forumit. Duhet të kini parasysh se dhe unë punoj dhe merrem me faqen e muzikës, prandaj nuk kam shumë kohë. Në fakt, zgjodha të bëhesha moderator vetëm sepse mungonte një i tillë. Prandaj kush ka më shumë kohë të lirë është i lutur të ndihmojë për të mirëmbajtur forumin. 

Mund të më kontaktoni me mesazhet private këtu në forum ose me email tek edspace@comcast.net 

Ja pak informacion reth meje (_azhurnuar në Shtator, 2007_)
Emri i plotë është Eduard por mund të më thërrisni Edi. Kam lindur në 1983. Që prej 1997 jetoj në Filadelfia, Amerikë. Si shumë shqiptarë të tjerë më ka tërhequr shumë kompjuteri dhe që prej 1997-ës jam munduar të mësoj sa më shumë rreth tyre.  Në vitin 2006 mbarova universitetin (5 vjet) për degën e informatikës dhe jam futur në punë si programues. Përveç forumit të informatikës, në kohën e lirë mirëmbaj edhe faqen e muzikës në Albasoul. 

Ja disa nga njohuritë kryesore:
Programim:  Java, C/C++,  PHP, VBA, Javascript, HTML
Grafiqe: Photoshop, Illustrator, ImageReady, Fireworks, pak Flash, pak 3D
Sistemet operative: Windows 95 - XP, Mac për grafiqe, pak Unix, shumë pak Linux.
Audio: CoolEdit, Sound Forge, Real/Helix producer


Gjithë të mirat!

----------


## MtrX

Urime edspace,
jam nje nga pjesemarresit e forumit te informatikes, dhe mendoj se diskutimi ne kete forum ka vlera. per kete arsye ke mbeshtetjen time ne punen qe ke ndermarre, dhe shpresoj qe diskutimet te shkojne sic duhet, dmth temat sipas nenforumeve qe duhet, dhe te mos te hapen shume telashe. Pra le ta ndihmojme njeri tjetrin me sa mundemi per gjerat qe na interesojne te dime, dhe ofroj gjithe eksperiencen time per te ndihmuar ketu...
Kam me shume eksperience me programet per imaging dhe media, mbase ke pare edhe ca pune te miat me animations te faqja ime e maskave ne Albumin Fotografik. Po ashtu kam edhe pak eksperience me web design.

p.s. edhe kete masken qe kam tani ne forum e kam bere vete, si te duket?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## edspace

Gëzohem nga përgjigja MtrX. 
Pikërisht këtë kisha ndërmënd kur kërkova të bëhesha moderator. Është forumi i të gjithëve dhe të gjithë kemi një detyrim ndaj mirëmbajtjes së tij. 
Jam i sigurtë që dhe ti do bësh pjesën tënde siç ke bërë më parë.

----------


## Gepardi

Urime per moderatorin edspace. Respektet e mia dhe pune te mbare!

----------


## pekomeri

Urime per moderatorin e ri edspace (Edi) Te falenderoj per kontributin qe po jep,sepse mendoj qe te gjithe kemi nevoje per ndihmen tende.Gezohem kur shoh te rijte qe mundohen te kontribojne per shoqerine shqiptare.

----------


## edspace

Faleminderit të gjithëve!

8 Tetor, 2003 
------------------
Siç e shihni të gjitha temat i ndava nëpër seksionet e tyre. 
Disa prej tyre kërkojnë një seksion të veçantë por mua nuk më 
lejohet që të ndërtoj një seksion tjetër. 

Gjithashtu bashkova disa tema dhe fshiva një ose dy tema që ishin thjesht njoftime për faqe interneti që mungonin (Gabimi 404).

Të gjithë vizitorët që postojnë tema të reja duhet të kërkojnë temat që janë tani se mbase ajo temë është hapur më parë dhe pastaj të hapin një temë të re. 

Për të kërkuar temat e forumit të informatikës zgjidhni butonin "Kërko" nga menuja kryesore dhe pastaj shkruani fjalët që kërkoni dhe nga lista e forumeve zgjidhni "Informatikë dhe Internet".

Nqs nuk jeni të sigurtë se çfarë kategorie i përket tema mund ta postoni tek Informatikë dhe Internet dhe unë do mundohem të gjej vëndin sa më të përshtatshëm në bazë të diskutimit.

----------


## Pogradecari

edspace  
meqe je moderator nuk do beje keq sikur te hapje dhe nje nenforum mbi NETWORKIN
urime per postin

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Urime edspace, dhe pune te mbare ^_^

----------


## La_Lune

urime edspace per postin e moderatorit
po ku na i hudhe temat mor lal lol

----------


## Akulli

Pershedetje edspace.
Me behet qejfi qe u bere moderator.
Me kete veprim forumishqiptar dhe kryesisht ndarja e informatikes me ne fund ka nji moderator sic i duhej.
Te uroj suksese dhe pune te mbare.

Pershedetje,
Oni
p.s. Edhe une mbeshtes mendimin e nje parafolesi mbi shtimin e nji teme mbi networkun dhe server stuff.
Mund te fusesh aty si Win, unix/linux gjithashtu dhe Novell.
Do jete me interes.
cheers

----------


## edspace

Faleminderit të gjithëve. 

Siç u thashë, unë vetë nuk kam mundësi të hap një nënforum tjetër por do ta kërkoj këtë nga Administratorët. 

Albo, Redi, Fiori

Bëjuni dhe ju ndonjë mesazh nqs mendoni se duhet një forum i tillë. Me sa kam parë, ka shumë pak tema në lidhje me rrjetet (network) prandaj nqs do hapet një nënforum keni detyrë që të hidhni materiale, guida, leksione për ta pasuruar. 

Gjithashtu kush ka kohë dhe mundësi të hedhë ndonjë guidë në lidhje me informatikën. Mund të përktheni guida nga anglishtja ose librat ose mund të shkruani nga vetë eksperienca juaj. Vetëm kërkoj që të jetë sa më e qartë, të ketë foto etj që edhe një person që nuk merr vesh fare nga kompjuteri të mësojë diçka. 

Ja disa tema që mendoj se do hyjnë në punë.

Si të hedh një foto në kompjuter......që nga skenimi e deri tek formati i rruajtjes. 

Si të instalojmë windows......të gjitha shkallët një për një që nga bootdisk e deri tek freskimi (windows update). 

Si të rregjistrojmë muzikë në kompjuter.....që nga lidhja e aparateve dhe deri tek pastrimi dhe kompresimi në MP3, RM etj. 

Si të ndërtojmë një rrjet lokal në shtëpi.....(local area network)....që nga aparatet e nevojshme, kabllot, e deri tek konfigurimi i windows, printerit, etj. 

Si të instaloj një hard drive të ri? 

Cili është ndryshimi midis BMP, JPG, PNG, GIF, TIF, PHOTOSHOP etj?

Mënyra me e lehtë do ishte të gjenit një guidë në anglisht dhe ta përkthenit sa më mirë në shqip. Kjo u kursen kohë se mund të përdorni të njëjtat fotografi, shëmbuj etj. 
Guida mund të shkruhet në forum ose mund ta shkruani në HTML,  Word ose PDF dhe ta bashkëngjitni në një ZIP. Unë do mundohem të shkruaj ndonjë vetë sapo të gjej pak kohë. Nqs keni nevojë për foto (screenshots), skica, diagrame, etj që ti përdorni si shëmbuj më dërgoni një mesazh dhe do mundohem tu ndihmoj.

----------


## StterollA

Pune te mbare Edi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Vetëm moderatori i ri mund ta hapi këtë link  :ngerdheshje:  :

Për Edspace-in

Përshëndetje, dhe punë të mbarë,
sinqerisht,
Drini.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Edi, urime dhe pune te mbare.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Pershendetje

Sot shtova nenforumin e kerkuar nga ju ne lidhje me rrjetet kompjuterike. Sic tha dhe Edi, mbushja me informacion e ketij nenforumi eshte ne doren tuaj, ne menyre qe nenforumi i rrjeteve ti jape kuptim egzistences se tij ne forumin e informatikes. 

Nga google gjeta këtë faqe ku shpjegohet fare qarte dhe thjeshte pak a shume cdo informacion fillestar/mesatar ne lidhje me rrjetet. Nq se ndonjeri nga ju ka kohe mund ta perktheni dhe hidhni ne forum _(kete duke filluar nga pjesa e dyte pra "Planning and designing a network")_. 


Gjithe te mirat!


Fiori


p.s. Edi pune te mbare me moderimin e forumit!

----------


## edspace

Faleminderit Stterolla, Drini, ASD, Fiori!

E ndjej veten me rëndësi tani  :buzeqeshje: 
Mirë që s'jam i bukur se më ka hyrë vetja në qejf dhe do thyej pasqyra.   :buzeqeshje: 


Fiori, faleminderit për forumin e ri për rrjetin e informatikës. 
I mblodha të gjitha temat që i pështateshin forumit të rrjetit kompjuterik. Po të kem harruar ndonjë më njoftoni. 

Gjatë këtij proçesi pashë dhe disa tema të tjera që nuk kishin tituj të përshtatshëm dhe i ndryshova. 

Drini: Ajo lidhja që ke postuar më thotë që nuk kam akses.....punë tjetër kjo për Administratorin.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Edi pune te mbare dhe suksese ne moderim...

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Pune te mbare ne postin tuaj.

Djal{serioz}

----------


## helios

Pershendetje dhe urime per punen qe po beni. Kisha thjesht nje keshille.
Pse mos kete ndarje te nenforumeve ne baze te sitemeve operative?
Cdo dite e me teper shtohet numri i perdoruesve te 2 ose me shume S.O.pervec famozit Windows apo Mac tani eshte futur dhe Linux ne gare  :buzeqeshje: 
Do ishte me e lehte dhe me interesante pjesmarrja ne kete forum e secilit prej nesh. Nje ide,psh do ishte ndarja ne 3 kategori fillestare e njerit prej nenforumeve kryesore, ndoshta 'Pyesni ekspertet' do ishte me i gjeturi.
Suksese.

----------


## edspace

Faleminderit të gjithëve!

Majemy, e respektoj mendimin tuaj për nënforume të tjera por tani për tani nuk mendoj se është nevoja për nënforume mbi MAC apo LINUX sepse që të dy këta sisteme kanë një përqindje shumë të vogël përdoruesish (1-5%). Për forumin nuk kushton asgjë të hapet një nënforum tjetër por dikush duhet ti mirëmbajë gjithë këto nënforume dhe jo të kenë nga një apo dy poste. Deri tani mund të jenë hapur vetëm tre ose katër tema mbi Linux dhe Mac së bashku. Kur të vijë dita që këto sisteme të përdoren më shumë, atëherë edhe forumi mund të bëjë ndryshimet e nevojshme. 

Unë vetë nuk mund të hap nënforume. Këtë e bëjnë vetëm administratorët. Ti nqs je i interesuar mund ta bësh kërkesën tek vetë administratorët dhe ata mund të të japin edhe të drejtën e moderimit sepse dhe unë vetë nuk kam njohuri të mjaftueshme mbi Mac dhe Linux. 

Edhe njëherë faleminderit për interesimin.

----------

